# MTD/Hechinger White Paint



## davbell22602 (Jun 12, 2011)

Does anyone know what paint color code is for MTD white that was used on Hechinger ridng mowers and can be cross over to a auto paint code like napa or carquest?

MTD/Hechinger

148-818372/F228d

The rear fenders and body is orange and the hood, grille, and front fenders are white.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Any place that sells paint should be able to color match it - or if you can find a parts list- it should say what colors they are.


----------

